# Walking on Garden City Pier



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I took a stroll down the GCP today at high tide around 12. I saw some smaller black drum being caught and a few speckled trout, but nothing that was of legal size. Please Both species have to be 14 inches to keep. . I talked to some of the guys I see out there sometimes and they said things have been slow, but there were a few keeper trout the last few days. I hope this helps those of you coming down on vacation for the holidays. If you are fishing for black drum or trout, both need to be 14 inches or better to keep. Nobody knew that today until I told them. Things have been up and down with the changing on the temperatures. Toward the middle of the week there will be a new moon, which may help out! Good luck and tight lines.
Matthew


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

My dad caught about 30 good size spot and a couple whiting off of MBSP pier


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice! The spots are still showing every once in a while!


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

The majority were small but there were a couple keepers mixed in. The whiting only bit after dark.


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

I was down at GCP the 1st week in Nov. I caught 2 gray trout (weak fish) that were 13.5
inches in lenght. The man next to me said that the limit was 14 inches, so I threw them back.
I caught another one of the same size and as I was going to release it, another fisherman recomend that I check out size limits posted. The correct size for gray strout is
12 inches, NOT 14. So by listened to 1st fisherman, I lost 2 trout. The limit is only 1 trout per day, but my wife was fishing also. Are you sure that the size for spotted winter trout is 14in?


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

I just checked with Natural Resources and weakfish are 1 per person per day. They must be a minimum of 12".


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Size limit on weakfish (gray trout) is 12 inches total length (as catchemall says one a day), and size limit on spotted seatrout (specks) is 14 inches total length (ten a day) - 99.99999% sure CG1986 was talking about specks.  It can be difficult to tell the differences between them (both are in the croaker-drum family), but weakfish don't have any spots on the tail or dorsal fins (and their spots are less distinct than the spots on a speck). Both are quite tasty. 










Top: Weakfish
Bottom: Speck


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes I was talking about specks, not weakfish. Like bubba said only one weakfish, 12 inches or better. 10 specks, but DNR is encouraging people to throw them back because of the cold snaps last year. How do y'all feel about that?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

it amazes me at how many people can't tell the difference between weakfish and spotted sea trout (coming from someone with 20/400 uncorrected vision). From personal experience, weakfish are by far easier to catch on cut bait.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

CarolinaGuy1986 said:


> I took a stroll down the GCP today at high tide around 12. I saw some smaller black drum being caught and a few speckled trout, but nothing that was of legal size. Please Both species have to be 14 inches to keep. . I talked to some of the guys I see out there sometimes and they said things have been slow, but there were a few keeper trout the last few days. I hope this helps those of you coming down on vacation for the holidays. If you are fishing for black drum or trout, both need to be 14 inches or better to keep. Nobody knew that today until I told them. Things have been up and down with the changing on the temperatures. Toward the middle of the week there will be a new moon, which may help out! Good luck and tight lines.
> Matthew





granddaddy said:


> I was down at GCP the 1st week in Nov. I caught 2 gray trout (weak fish) that were 13.5
> inches in lenght. The man next to me said that the limit was 14 inches, so I threw them back.
> I caught another one of the same size and as I was going to release it, another fisherman recomend that I check out size limits posted. The correct size for gray strout is
> 12 inches, NOT 14. So by listened to 1st fisherman, I lost 2 trout. The limit is only 1 trout per day, but my wife was fishing also. Are you sure that the size for spotted winter trout is 14in?


this is a problem

for everyone's sake.....this is the answer....http://www.dnr.sc.gov/fishing.html

im not sure how much more simple it can get. i worry so much about the population of our fisheries because of posts like this...on this one website. can you imagine how many people make the same mistake, worldwide, without even trying to find the answer?


----------

